# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Authentic jerk chicken sauce recipe

## BrianJM

Does anyone have an authentic jerk chicken sauce recipe they would like to share? I am looking for a sauce to add to the jerk chicken after cooking, not a marinade or dry rub. 

I am having some trouble finding a recipe online that I feel represents what you would find in Jamaica.

----------

